# What's a reasonable salary for 8+ experience Software Developer in HK



## vegidio (Jun 29, 2015)

Hi everyone,

I just received a job offer to work in a multinational IT enterprise in Hong Kong (it's has a lot of offices around the world, but it's a little small in HK: around 50 employees only) and I'm considering to move there, but I have no idea what's a reasonable salary for 8+ experience Software Developer over there.

I Googled about IT salaries in HK and I found a lot of different values in different websites and I'm not sure what I believe.

Some sites say that 60000 HKD is a good salary a IT professional like me, but some other sites say it's too much. Some sites say that 30000 HKD is a good salary but some other sites say it's too little.

From what I read online, 30000 HKD seems a little low because I found several websites saying that the cost of living in HK is very high, especially the rent: something around 20000 HKD, leaving only 10000 HKD for everything else, like food and other bills.

So, what do you think it's a more realistic number for a salary?

Thanks a lot!


----------

